# st . louis mo certifed archery coach , personal trainer.....



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Based on his posts here, I will recommend Mike. He obviously knows more about shooting the right way than all but two coaches that I've worked with. (Kisik Lee & Len Cardinale)

If I lived a little closer, I'd definitely look to Mike for help.

Give him a call.

Allen


----------

